# Titling firearms?



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live in Sandusky where a few weeks ago a police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty. Well today I read in the paper that the gun he was murdered with was unregistered. The last record they have of it was from the initial sale back in 1978, and no records after that.

Let me say that I am a big firearm fan, and I'm not a gun [email protected] With that being said, I would be ok with the idea of guns having a title very similar to a motor vehicle. I feel that If someone purchased a gun that was titled in their name they would be less likely to pass the firearm into the wrong hands. Seeing that if the gun were involved in a crime, it would come back to your name.

I realize that this would be a pain to have the title switched over and blah blah blah, and I also realize that it would not stop people that would do wrong. But my point is, If you sold a gun today out of a newspaper, do you know who you are selling it to? Probably not. What if that guy sold it to another guy, and that guy kills someone with it? They would trace it back to you and you would say, I don't know I sold it to so and so, and so and so sold it to this guy and who knows from there?

I just feel that maybe it would help. Key word there is help! I never said it would stop those who do wrong, but this might make people make better judgment calls as to where their guns go. 

So what do you think? I came up with this idea, and I'm not too sure about it myself. It's a good idea, but I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Great.......Get the government involved in yet another way to restrict & tax us every time the gun is bought & sold.

* Someone who plans to use a gun in a criminal way isn't going to abide by title/licensing rules anyway.*

Then they'll trace it back to the person who legally purchased it & had it stolen & some lawyer will find a way to sue that person.........

I can see it now........the victims family will sue & claim that if the legal owner had never bought it their loved one would still be alive.

Opens up a whole another can of worms..........doesn't it ??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i say its a bad idea.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I sell a baseball bat to a little leaguer. Seven years later he uses it to bash someones head in . Whose to blame the bat ? Me ? Or the former little leaguer ?

Evil is done by people Register ,title confiscate or do whatever evil people will still commit evil deeds.

Did guns exist when Cain slew Abel , when Roman senators were killed in the forum halls ?

When will people learn to hold some one responsible for their actions ? Quit blaming their upbringing , their social status , etc .etc .etc.

An axe in the hands of a lumberjack is a tool. An axe in the hands of Lizzie Borden is a murder weapon. An inanimate object is incapable of good or evil. It is the person that wields it and how they use it.

That a law enforcement officer was killed is terrible but any more terrible than you or I ?
When we start eliminating killers from society it will have a more profound effect on crime. Then keeping paperwork on " tools " of law abiding citizens.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fish_Heads said:


> Great.......Get the government involved in yet another way to restrict & tax us every time the gun is bought & sold.
> 
> * Someone who plans to use a gun in a criminal way isn't going to abide by title/licensing rules anyway.*
> 
> ...


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

*unregistered* Is a media hype buzz word to promote so called gun control. It means that the media wants GUN OWNERS REGISTERED. So was assault weapon when applied to all evil looking semi auto rifles. 

Cleveland Ohio had a gun registration law and then banned a type of gun and contacted the owners with the threat of arrest if the guns were not turned in. See GUNS CRIME AND FREEDOM

There are already laws that have penalties for a felon possessing a gun. There are laws that say murder is illegal. There are laws that say there are Gun Free Zones. There are laws that say it is illegal to steal a gun. 

I could go on and on but the point is nothing on paper prevents crime. 

Criminals not not obey the law. That is why they are criminals. Cars are titled but they just steal them to use them in crimes. Same would happen to titled guns.

And a lot of guns used in crimes are imported or passed through the organized crime organizations. Including Gangs. 

Don't forget, a gun is a relatively small item. A file and some acid can remove serial numbers, no matter how many parts you stamp them on.

But the criminals do not bother because their guns are obtained illegally any way.

The problem was not the gun. The Guy that killed him had a extensive rap sheet. Why was this person still on the streets?

And think about this. We have a sexual offender registration law. To be required to register it is deemed that you will offend again. So if you will offend again, why are you released?

We need to stop the revolving door system and have criminal control.

You should be demanding that the judges quit putting these dangerous criminals back on the streets.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

> It's a good idea, but I'm not too sure about it.


No, actually its a very bad idea idontknow316. 

I appreciate your concern and desire to do something useful, but any form of gun registration beyond the current waiting period is a big step in a bad direction.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

By the way, I am a retired L.E.O. and firmly believe gun control laws are B.S.

We did not have most of them before 1968 and street crime was less.

GOOGLE Gun Control History.

The first gun control laws were put in place to keep the freed slaves from owning guns so they would not go back and kill their owners. Most of the early gun control laws were ruled unconstitutional. 

That was before Judges started legislating from the bench.

It is really hard to comment without making this thread a politically issue. Maybe you question does not belong on OGF


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone here except the original poster. 
It is scary to me that the police had a record of the gun dating back to its original sale 33 years ago.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

[QUOTE FISNFOOL *and have criminal control.* QUOTE

This might well be the most logical idea I've seen in any of OGF's threads that relate to gun control. :good:

Unfortunately, IMO, you can not judge anyones future conduct. Guns don't kill people, it's people that kill people.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Not a fan of gun registration. When I was stationed in California and Hawaii I had to pay to register my guns. I think it's BS. Like stated above, the bad guys don't follow the rules.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Benboat said:


> I agree with everyone here except the original poster.


+1000... Gun registration is a terrible idea.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I live up here too, with family in the Sandusky/Perkins/Castalia area. A tragedy indeed, but no way on gun control!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> and I also realize that it would not stop people that would do wrong.


Then there is really nothing to discuss. You already know that creating something like this would only affect law abiding citizens and not criminals.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Oppose more registration !! As always they: Punish the innocent.Reward the guilty.

OK to buy from a dealer new or used, even though you still need to fill out Federal BATF Form 4473.
...


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

"...shall not be infringed."

I'd say that's pretty frikkin' clear. Too bad judges over the years have ruled with their emotions, rather than The Constitution.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Crazy bad idea


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

If someone stole my car and killed another during a chase, am I to blame? I mean my car is registered to me. Why not register steak knives, hammers, rope, rat poison, baseball bats, and everything that could kill. Inanimate objects don't kill people. People can kill with their bare hands. Maybe everyone should be fingerprinted and register their fingerprints every year. Better yet let our government take our DNA. Are you kidding??? If you want to give up your liberty and your freedom there are other countries. I want to keep mine.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it's an awesome idea......for me to poop on!:S

Just what we need - more big brother intrusiveness. I think we should go one step further and have a goverment agent (let's say Dept of Homeland Security) be assigned to my house to make sure that activities in my home are safe and law-abiding. Perhaps I could also have a TSA agent sit in the back seat of my car to ensure that my drive was safe and to the letter of the law.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have never bought any gun with paper and never will. i already own everything i will ever need for any hunting situation in the USA. it is a dumb idea to title a gun !


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

krm said:


> "...shall not be infringed."
> 
> I'd say that's pretty frikkin' clear. Too bad judges over the years have ruled with their emotions, rather than The Constitution.


First off, I don't think guns should be titled. Laws that accomplish nothing are bad laws. And I like guns. However, as an English teacher, I really take exception to taking a phrase out of context, or pretending that a subordinate clause has no bearing on the meaning of main clause--especially when it comes to The Constitution. Second Amendment:*A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State*, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.

Thankfully, we have never got into a huge debate over the "well regulated militia" part, but the key word is _infringed_. Seriously, I think we should all be thankful for certain "infringements." For example, if your neighbor decided to mount a .50 caliber machine gun in his back yard, you might feel that his right to bear arms was infringing upon your right to feel safe.

The constitution was written by really smart people who knew that situations would change; therefore, it is necessarily specific and vague at the same time. They just came from a war where neighbors had to grab muskets and Kentucky long rifles to win their freedom. However, they weren't so naive as to presume that their world would not change--Madison and Jefferson were some smart dudes. They left room for change, but made it a real pain in the arse to do it.

Oh yeah, those judges were their idea too. Do you want to change that part of the constitution?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

First step register, next step confiscation. Yeah, thats a really great idea................Every time I hear someone spout off about a "unregistered" gun it makes me want to bash my head into the wall.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

scallop said:


> First step register, next step confiscation. Yeah, thats a really great idea................Every time I hear someone spout off about a unregistered gun it makes me want to bash my head into the wall.


UNREGISTERED GUN!! youre welcome.lol


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

How many more children need gunned down in schools before something is done?


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> First off, I don't think guns should be titled. Laws that accomplish nothing are bad laws. And I like guns. However, as an English teacher, I really take exception to taking a phrase out of context, or pretending that a subordinate clause has no bearing on the meaning of main clause--especially when it comes to The Constitution. Second Amendment:*A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State*, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.
> 
> ETC."
> 
> Very well written!!!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> How many more children need gunned down in schools before something is done?


Agree, do something:
1. Check the statistics. Children gunned down by responsible CCW holders children very rare. If it occurs throw the book at um.
2. Pick up dudes that hang around schools.
3. Profile the obvious idiots.
4. Get better judges.
5. Allow responsible CCW teachers to carry.
6. Get rid of the stupid "No guns allowed" signs. Have they ever done good?
7. I was brought up with loaded weapons right next to my crib in an unlocked closet. Neighbor bullies kept well clear.
8. All my grandchildren can tear down, load. and fire all my weapons. I trained them long and thoroughly about downrange safety.
9. Good point, something should be done in a responsible manner.
10. Vote out all the anti's.
11. etc.etc. 
...


----------



## Trollineye (Oct 20, 2008)

Streamstalker, I wouldn't feel threatened at all and expect he lawfully owns it (not a felon) and he's an idiot because I'll do the rain dance and his gun will rust like Tinman on the wizard of Oz. You may be an English teacher and understand better than I the formation of a sentence but.... I see it as two parts, the first identifies the need for a militia for a free state and the comma is a yield sign, the right of the people to bear arms shall not be infringed seems clear enough to me. Isn't that a 2 part sentence? A militia and the people's right shall not be infringed? Maybe they substituted "the" for "and" to confuse. It still seems straightforward to me. But I'm no judge.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

mushroomman said:


> How many more children need gunned down in schools before something is done?


Huh? What does that have to do with anything? Guns are stolen, and routinely used in crimes. Just because it's reported stolen and the PD has the serial number doesn't prevent it's use in a crime. Some kid takes his dad's gun to school and shoots someone, it has no bearing on whether or not it's registered. Sure, some guns are bought and sold privately to those who are not legally allowed to possess them, but with the amount of guns out there I don't see a way to have them all registered. 

Bobby Scumbag still isn't going to follow the law if he intends to do harm to someone. Gun registration isn't the answer to the issue.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

ezbite said:


> [/COLOR][/COLOR]UNREGISTERED GUN!! youre welcome.lol


Great. Now I have two knots on my head from this thread.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

GUNS DON"T KILL, PEOPLE DO!
What I heard on the news was the policeman was shot by some IDIOT on a 
BICYCLE. Does anyone really think he would have titled the gun! He could have just as easily used a steak knife bought for a dime from GOODWILL. TITLE a gun, rediculous!!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

mushroomman said:


> How many more children need gunned down in schools before something is done?


Doctors kill many times more people a year than guns... BAN DOCTORS!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if im planning on doin some killin, i aint usin no registered gun. on the other hand, those of you that are running around in the woods with camo on, m16s and ak47s hanging off your backs, 9mms in your waistband, training for a governmental takeover, playing army on your ranch with all of your buddies while reading the turner diaries, you guys make me laugh, so keep on with your militias.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> if im planning on doin some killin, i aint usin no registered gun. on the other hand, those of you that are running around in the woods with camo on, m16s and ak47s hanging off your backs, 9mms in your waistband, training for a governmental takeover, playing army on your ranch with all of your buddies while reading the turner diaries, you guys make me laugh, so keep on with your militias.


Are you serious? 

Titling will not help solve the problem.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

And to all the paranoid delusionals that believe "they" are coming to get your guns, well good luck with that. You'll never have the weaponry to stop that takeover. I enjoy reading through these gun threads, most of this belongs in the OGF comedy section.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

No way,no how,no where!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ODNR3723 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Titling will not help solve the problem.


"if im plannin on doin some killin i aint doin it with no registered gun" does that sound even remotely serious. i understand titling does not solve a problem, hence my sarcastic attempt to sound like a criminal 

i have guns, they are not registered, i dont think registered guns helps anything and i like having guns. i however agree that some people are far to paranoid with the "theyll take yer guns" nonsense. like mushroomhead said, if they really wanted to do something about it, they would and the only way you would even be able to remotely put up a fight would be to dedicate your entire life to keeping your guns, ala, bomb shelter, military grade weaponry, armor, etc. its why i laugh at the people that do this. nobody is ever going to "take yer guns".


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> "if im plannin on doin some killin i aint doin it with no registered gun" does that sound even remotely serious. i understand titling does not solve a problem, hence my sarcastic attempt to sound like a criminal
> 
> i have guns, they are not registered, i dont think registered guns helps anything and i like having guns. i however agree that some people are far to paranoid with the "theyll take yer guns" nonsense. like mushroomhead said, if they really wanted to do something about it, they would and the only way you would even be able to remotely put up a fight would be to dedicate your entire life to keeping your guns, ala, bomb shelter, military grade weaponry, armor, etc. its why i laugh at the people that do this. *nobody is ever going to "take yer guns"*.


Obviously sir, you've never been thru a divorce !!

She'll take yer ballz & yer gunz !!!!!!!!!

(The government is the least of your worries..........)

LOL

Fish


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow overwhelming response. Thanks for your input. I wasn't too sure about it, that's why I asked for your guys opinion. Guess it was a bad idea by my part, just an idea I wanted to throw out there. Now that everyone on OGF thinks I'm an idiot, I'll hang it up now.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll stick to fishing reports


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> if im planning on doin some killin, i aint usin no registered gun. on the other hand, those of you that are running around in the woods with camo on, m16s and ak47s hanging off your backs, 9mms in your waistband, training for a governmental takeover, playing army on your ranch with all of your buddies while reading the turner diaries, you guys make me laugh, so keep on with your militias.




I do this every weekend....Getting some training here in Mississippi


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

"nobody is ever going to "take yer guns".

WHAT CAVE HAVE YOU BEEN LIVING IN?????


It happened in Cleveland and the most recent case New Orleans after Katrina.

When society broke down ( it only took three days to do so) after the hurricane and people needed their guns the most, the local police chief sent out his men door to door to confiscate. 

"We are going to take all the weapons." Deputy Police Chief Warren Riley"


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> "nobody is ever going to "take yer guns".
> 
> WHAT CAVE HAVE YOU BEEN LIVING IN?????
> 
> ...


lol, a clearly biased MINUTE AND A HALF film ON YOUTUBE has shaped your opinion about "theyll take yer guns!" if you are believing stuff you are watching on youtube, well then, i cant help you. they took a clip of one guy saying "you cant be armed" thats about 8 seconds long. he could have been talking about anything, maybe you cant be armed at the dome, maybe you cant be armed at the shelters, maybe you cant be armed in the evacuated areas because of the looting. and then its conveniently accompanied by cops searching houses like the gestapo, maybe they thought that lady was insane, looked like to me they were hunting for survivors that they felt were in danger. would you really feel safe if you were in the remains of new orleans after katrina and thugs were roaming the streets armed?

i know its easy to jump on one side of the fence or the other but come on, that video means nothing. this country has fought for the constitutional right to own guns since its inception, nothing is changing or going to change. if you are one that believes that they are going to "take yer guns" then you are just inventing stuff to worry/complain about.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

mushroomman said:


> How many more children need gunned down in schools before something is done?



How many more people must die from eating mushrooms before something is done?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

lordofthepunks.....appropriate name.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

> And to all the paranoid delusionals that believe "they" are coming to get your guns, well good luck with that. You'll never have the weaponry to stop that takeover. I enjoy reading through these gun threads, most of this belongs in the OGF comedy section.


Must still be living in the dark.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

mushroomman said:


> And to all the paranoid delusionals that believe "they" are coming to get your guns, well good luck with that. You'll never have the weaponry to stop that takeover. I enjoy reading through these gun threads, most of this belongs in the OGF comedy section.



Seriously dude, what kind of mushrooms are you eating?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hate the internet.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, I don't know if some of you guys live under rocks, or are really so delusional. "They" are trying to take our guns, but not by the conventional ways we all fear. No, they won't have to come knocking on your door. Instead, "they" have focused on changing the education of our children, and the re-education of adults. Changing perceptions. If it keeps on, our children will willingly hand over our "weapons" within the next generation or two. 

The confiscation of guns in New Orleans, after Katrina, is a well known fact. I didn't watch the video, but just a little bit of searching will turn up many accounts of those who's rights were violated and guns confiscated.

I'm getting tired of the rhetoric about guns being inherently bad. The anti-gun lobby frequently lies, decieves, and cheats. They distort facts, mis-label gun types, and exaggerate crime statistics. The stigma of guns needs to be removed. Sure, they can be dangerous, but so can anything else. I swear, nearly any object can become a weapon, but it only serves as a weapon when a person decides to use it as such. You know, people have been killing each other since, well, since there have been people. Guns have only been around for a small fraction of that time. I can kill you with a carrot if I want to. 

Anybody that thinks gun confiscation could never happen needs to educate themselves to what has happened around the world. In every instance, confiscation started with registration. Consider this quote from Justice Alex Kozinski, US 9th Circuit Court: _"The Second Amendment is a doomsday provision, one designed for those exceptionally rare circumstances where all other rights have failed -- where the government refuses to stand for re-election and silences those who protest; where courts have lost the courage to oppose, or can find no one to enforce their decrees. However improbable these contingencies may seem today, facing them unprepared is a mistake a free people get to make only once." _ This man is the son of Holocaust survivors. With that much gun violence in his past, one would think he'd be against guns, but, it appears that his family understood that if they and their neighbors had been armed, such atrocities may not have occured. Guess what, a lot of them were armed, but then the German government started gun registration, then, when it came time to confiscate, they knew exactly where to look.

Remember, our Constitution was written by men who distrusted government. All of our rights were granted to keep government in check, not the other way around. I think it is important that the second right we are granted is to keep and bear arms, as if to say, use this right to safeguard all others.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont think it will work for the simple fact that the low life who makes his living stealing guns and supplying the black market isnt going to stop by the title agency at the end of his work day to register his haul. Where would this title work be done?? I can just see walking into the BMV with a AR15 lol, cant have FFL holders do it because they would want to charge out the butt to do it because you are not buying one of there guns.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

lordofthepunks

"lol, a clearly biased MINUTE AND A HALF film ON YOUTUBE has shaped your opinion about "theyll take yer guns!" if you are believing stuff you are watching on youtube, well then, i cant help you."

Do your own research. The you tube clip was to refresh your memory. My believe is based on what I have lived through in the past 75 years. Not on a short you tube clip, but real life.

And see my other posts. I ONCE WAS ON THE SIDE CONFISCATING GUNS USING REGISTRATION TO LOCATE THEM.



If you do not know that the source of the clip is a much longer video filmed by national news media personal live as it happened, then I pity you. For you are ignorant of the true world you live in. The full video even shows them stopping cars leaving the city and searching them, then confiscating lawfully owned weapons. All your comments have been based on your emotions. None have been based on FACT. And when given the facts, you insist on guessing the truth and twisting it. This is part of the American History. The facts can not be changed. It was broadcast across America as it happened. 


See the History Channel. They recently did a show on how a pandemic flu can break down society in just three days. Then all the real punks come out. What people fear is that when they will need to protect their family most, they will not have the ability to do so.

Ask the people that lived through the 60's when riots and burning threatened whole neighborhoods.

Consider this quote from Justice Alex Kozinski, US 9th Circuit Court: "The Second Amendment is a doomsday provision, one designed for those exceptionally rare circumstances where all other rights have failed -- where the government refuses to stand for re-election and silences those who protest; where courts have lost the courage to oppose, or can find no one to enforce their decrees. However improbable these contingencies may seem today, facing them unprepared is a mistake a free people get to make only once."

When society breaks down from natural disaster or man made, even for a short duration, you are alone. The cops can not protect you. When you back is against the wall, you ability to defend yourself decides if you live or die. And for normal day to day crime, when seconds count, cops are only minutes away. 

When Cleveland passed their Saturday Night Special ban based on low priced guns, it stripped the many honest citizens, often living in high crime, low income neighborhoods, of their only true ability to defend themselves.

Apparently lordofthepunks has never had to worry about these concerns. But some day, some where he may have to.

"would you really feel safe if you were in the remains of new orleans after katrina and thugs were roaming the streets armed?"

Would you really abandon your home and not defend it against the very punks you describe?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What kind of shrooms have I been eating? Only the finest fresh morels from the hills of Southern Ohio. Don't take me too seriously, I'm just having some fun at your expense while waiting for the weather to straighten up and the morels to pop.I'll have the Judge at my side while in the woods just in case I come across Bigfoot, a Couger(not Kooger) a mean bear or a snake...of whatever species! 
I'll get out of your thread now and leave you guys alone....Peace!!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just wanted a few opinions, I didn't want people to argue about it. I was a harmless idea. I won't even call in an idea, more of a spur of the moment thought. Didn't give it a whole lot of thought. I agree now with 99% of you. Bad idea. Now lets hang it up. My apologies for getting people so heated.


----------

